# horrible mother...melted plastic...emergency situation...please help!!!



## Beene (May 19, 2009)

hi mamas,

i feel at my lowest. my son was asleep in the living room and my husband and i snuck away to take a bath. the door was open so we could see the baby. i completely and totally forgot that i left a bulb syringe boiling on the stove. i was disinfecting it....we didn't smell the fumes when it melted, but the baby woke up and i went over there only to see the smoke and smell the goddawful fumes. i opened all the windows, we turned on the fan...i rushed my baby to an open window for fresh air in the farthest room from the kitchen...

he coughed once when he first woke up.

do i need to take him to the e.r. to get checked out?

i feel horrendous. like the worst parent ever.

please help!


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

don't beat yourself up, these things happen!

if he seems fine, he probably is...but if i were you i would take him in.


----------



## KekoneR (May 20, 2009)

I know how horrible it feels when something like that happens, but you aren't a horrible parent at all, things happen. I am probably the most paranoid-about-plastics person I know, (seriously) and I wouldn't take my child to the hospital from something like this. As toxic as the house smells, it's probably not *that* much more toxic than a lot of things we are exposed to without being able to avoid it. OTOH, a trip to the hospital can expose you all to staph infections, other germs, other toxins (loads of outgassing going on, etc.) medical mistakes, etc. and there likely isn't much they can do for this kind of exposure. Keep taking the same probably awesome care you usually take with your DC, and he'll be OK. This is one of the reasons I prefer the least toxic options in everthing I *can* control, sometimes things happen that you can't control, and when it does you can just hope your previous exposures were low, so your body can do it's clean-up work. Find the cleanest air you can and take a deep breath, it's OK mamma.


----------



## Beene (May 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KekoneR* 
I know how horrible it feels when something like that happens, but you aren't a horrible parent at all, things happen. I am probably the most paranoid-about-plastics person I know, (seriously) and I wouldn't take my child to the hospital from something like this. As toxic as the house smells, it's probably not *that* much more toxic than a lot of things we are exposed to without being able to avoid it. OTOH, a trip to the hospital can expose you all to staph infections, other germs, other toxins (loads of outgassing going on, etc.) medical mistakes, etc. and there likely isn't much they can do for this kind of exposure. Keep taking the same probably awesome care you usually take with your DC, and he'll be OK. This is one of the reasons I prefer the least toxic options in everthing I *can* control, sometimes things happen that you can't control, and when it does you can just hope your previous exposures were low, so your body can do it's clean-up work. Find the cleanest air you can and take a deep breath, it's OK mamma.

Wow. THANK YOU, form the bottom of my heart. Answers like this when one needs them most are why I keep coming back to this site. You've made me feel better than you can imagine. I'm also not a fan of plastics AT ALL as things to chew on or play with regularly, so I hear ya there. But the bulb syringe...well, not many are made with just rubber anymore...
I just felt so guilty. I do feel better now, especially after a quality cuddle with my son and your response. Thanks again!!


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

Personally I would keep him awake for 6+ hours at least make sure there are no breathing issues, maybe stay up longer after he falls asleep to make sure he isn't having trouble breathing, but If you have any doubt then call an ambulance and get to the ER. Especially with all the sickness going around right now I would avoid the ER, but trust your instincts.


----------



## Murph12334 (Nov 12, 2003)

it was an accident, hugs mama, try not to beat yourself up over it.


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murph12334* 
it was an accident, hugs mama, try not to beat yourself up over it.









Seriously, everybody does something like this at some point. You're not a bad mama!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I say this in kindness, not in snark - I wouldn't even feel guilty if this had happened to me! I'd be kicking myself, sure. But I don't see anything to worry about. I wouldn't even keep the baby awake on purpose, but it might be a good idea to keep a closer eye on him for the next few hours, just in case. But I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Hugs mama! Don't beat yourself up. It was an accident.

If it was me, I think I wouldn't rush to the ER, but I would definitely put a call in to the pediatrician and ask what I should do, then keep an eye on baby for the next few hours. Everything is probably fine, but I'd want to know what the doctor says as well.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

when I saw the title I though melted plastic had gotten onto your LO.

Phew, glad I was wrong!


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

it was an accident hun









i remember once when caden was younger i'd put some pop tarts in the toaster and then gone to change cadens nappy thinking the toaster would just pop up when done (as they usually do) but then i suddenly heard crackling and looked towards the kitchen and saw smoke my toaster had burst into flames i stuck caden in his moses basket and opened the back threw the toaster on the path in the back garden then put a towel over it.
i don't have much luck with toasters lol when i was pregnant i put a toaster too close to the slow cooker and the wire melted and i didn't notice and went to plug it in and it went bang, scared the life out of me.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LadyCatherine185* 
when I saw the title I though melted plastic had gotten onto your LO.

Phew, glad I was wrong!

yes thats what i thought first


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

OP, have you called poison control?


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I seriously wouldn't worry. As toxic as it may seem theres not much of anything the hospital could do other than keep an eye on him, which your perfectly capable of doing at home... and Hospitals with little babies are NO fun, lemme tell you what!


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
I say this in kindness, not in snark - I wouldn't even feel guilty if this had happened to me! I'd be kicking myself, sure. But I don't see anything to worry about. I wouldn't even keep the baby awake on purpose, but it might be a good idea to keep a closer eye on him for the next few hours, just in case. But I'm sure it's fine.









It's not going to hurt him ... really.


----------



## Beene (May 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 







It's not going to hurt him ... really.

Thanks everyone and I apologize for the headline to those who thought it got ON the baby. Yikes. I wasn't too "with it" when I wrote it. Didn't mean to scare anyone. It's a couple days later and we're both fine







I did keep an eye on him for a couple of hours afterwards and he was breathing fine and with the exception of being cranky since the fumes woke him up from a nap, he was alright. I didn't call poison control...didnt think of it. And am glad didn't take him to the e.r. DID, however, call my mother who said, "If you are fine, he is fine. He is just like a real person. Remember when you were a baby you drank glue?" Everyone probably has one of these stories...Thanks ladies for your help!


----------



## terrabella (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beene* 
Remember when you were a baby you drank glue?" Everyone probably has one of these stories...









I *have* to hear this one.


----------

